# Our Bottle Baby



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

This is Bennet. I've had him since he was just five days old.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

...and here I thought you only had one cat named Lidia, I should have known! Bennet is a sweetie, how did you end up with him so young?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

My family and I used to foster cats and one day we were given two five day old kittens whose mother was killed.  Sadly only Bennet lived and we just feel in love with him and adopted him.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> My family and I used to foster cats and one day we were given two five day old kittens whose mother was killed.  Sadly only Bennet lived and we just feel in love with him and adopted him.


One look into those little blue eyes and I would have crumbled like dry cake. It must have been a lot of bottle feeding and time spent to get him up to strength, seems you did a fine job. He looks very happy & healthy.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

It was very hard bottle feeding Ben. We had to feed him every 3 hours and boy does that get tiring at night :?


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> It was very hard bottle feeding Ben. We had to feed him every 3 hours and boy does that get tiring at night :?


...but worth every moment. You deserve big kudos for your efforts lexxie


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

I agree KUDOS!


----------

